# BIG QUESTION



## goldpanninjerm (Apr 3, 2013)

There's a low lying spot in the wood that was under water about a week ago its got all the right trees in this area now all the water is gone besides a little stream and its a muddy swampy mess my question is will shrooms grow in an area that was under water a week or so ago I'd like to know cause there's a spot off of beach city dam that was flooded and I don't want to hike that mile for a dead spot thanks


----------



## sciotoguy (Apr 1, 2013)

nope


----------



## goldpanninjerm (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks that's what I figured


----------

